# Passenger side low beam no power



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

2012 vw cc sport

Hi all!
So i installed new e-code/depo headlights along with 55w hid from ddm tuning. Connected everything and started doing vag com coding. Turns out my Chinese vag com don't have mapping for central electronics for my 12 cc. So i ordered a new one. I didn't have time to put regular bulbs back until new cable comes. So i drove 1 day with hid's flickering of coarse because no 'xenon with shutter' is set. Dumb idea. I would just turn on and off the light couple times and light would come on. At night when coming from work only left low beam would turn on. So the next day i put regular bulbs, cleared the codes but the right side still won't turn on. :/ no error code. If i disconnect the bulb on non working side that's where the error message will show on a dash. Other then that bulb is connected no message, no power.... I am really scared, i just bought this car and this happend. I read other forums, ppl say there is no relay or fuse on low beams. So what possibly can go wrong? I still have parking light and license plate bulb out errors (all led of coarse, but they work somehow) because i didn't turn off cold diagnostic and didnt program e-code's parking leds yet as was mentioned on "dectane headlight" thread. Can this make computer to cut power on low beam? 
First off all, ill try to connect stock headlight to see if it's a lamp wiring problem. If not i dont know where else to look. I hope nothing is burned. Please help!


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

timoshina said:


> 2012 vw cc sport
> 
> Hi all!
> So i installed new e-code/depo headlights along with 55w hid from ddm tuning. Connected everything and started doing vag com coding. Turns out my Chinese vag com don't have mapping for central electronics for my 12 cc. So i ordered a new one. I didn't have time to put regular bulbs back until new cable comes. So i drove 1 day with hid's flickering of coarse because no 'xenon with shutter' is set. Dumb idea. I would just turn on and off the light couple times and light would come on. At night when coming from work only left low beam would turn on. So the next day i put regular bulbs, cleared the codes but the right side still won't turn on. :/ no error code. If i disconnect the bulb on non working side that's where the error message will show on a dash. Other then that bulb is connected no message, no power.... I am really scared, i just bought this car and this happend. I read other forums, ppl say there is no relay or fuse on low beams. So what possibly can go wrong? I still have parking light and license plate bulb out errors (all led of coarse, but they work somehow) because i didn't turn off cold diagnostic and didnt program e-code's parking leds yet as was mentioned on "dectane headlight" thread. Can this make computer to cut power on low beam?
> First off all, ill try to connect stock headlight to see if it's a lamp wiring problem. If not i dont know where else to look. I hope nothing is burned. Please help!




I had the same issue when I first got mine (except with driver's side light). Normal bulbs didn't work either. Put the OEM headlights back in and brought it back to VW Dealer. I have a B2B warranty, so it was covered, but they ended up figuring out it was like the convenience lighting control module or something like that (~$3000 part apparently). I still need to code my headlights too.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds to me you blew the convenience module.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

It is actually the "Central Electrical Control Module J519" that controls the headlights, not the "Convenience Module".


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

315cc said:


> (~$3000 part apparently). I still need to code my headlights too.


Man, you scared the sh*t out of me with that price! So i start digging forums like crazy  thank god i found this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5575370-2012-GLI-Low-Beam-Fuse, and the solution was so freaking easy. I just disconnected the positive from the battery and connected. it agan and ta-da! I have both light on! I didn't even think about this.. 

So guys, i have couple of questions for you. I had 06 passat before and all i did for ddm's 35w slim xenon was setting with vcds a check box "xenon without shutter" and disabled cold diagnostics. I dont know if there is any difference for 2012 cc, because i read that 12+ have newer cecm. I did a lot of reading and now I'm confused. So
1. How do i retrofit ddm ultra HID Kit (55W)? 
2. Should i add error eliminators/relay harness?
3. Do all cc have highline cecm and is it true that on low or mid line cecm hid can not be installed?


----------



## remyflvcko (Mar 18, 2015)

*Fixes*

Hey timoshina. So i have a 2012 cc 2.0T and i just got my ddmtuning 35k with eliminators. I put them on and they turned on fine both headlights. But when i turned the car on the driver side low beam (with the hid installed) shut off. Not sure why. When the car was off both went on fine. But when the car started it would shut off. Until finally the driver side no longer came on. Only the passanger works (both car on and off). The bulb and ballasts work fine as i switched them to the passanger side. So i tried plugging in the stock bulb and now that wont come on as well. Is this what happened to you or anyone else? Did the battery trick work for you? Also....did you end up finding a solution for your fix for your HIDs? Thank you. Any input is welcome.


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm fixing to do this mod on my '12 CC as well. I ordered a kit yesterday, but not from ddm I did the same thing on my 2010 Passat

From what I understand:
VW sare can-bus cars, so you need a can-bus cable (or flicker eliminator)
Install all the hardware
VAG-COM turning off DRLs and setting HID No-Shutter

Once those are done, this should work. On my 2010, it worked like a charm, no issue. 

Cheers


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

you do not need canbus wire harness ... 

I have a 2010 ... with vvme 55w kit

after install ... vag ... turn off DRL ... turn off cold light diagnose ... HID with shutter ....these 3 solved the flickering and code on dash issue
if you have the code just clear it out with vag...and after these settings takes/saves the code won't come back


----------



## remyflvcko (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah every works. I tried the ballast and the bulb and everything on the passenger side and it turned on. Either way you need to vag regardless?


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

yes you will need vag to get the current right so it won't shut off or flicker...b/c you're changing from H7 to HID


----------



## remyflvcko (Mar 18, 2015)

teknodogg said:


> yes you will need vag to get the current right so it won't shut off or flicker...b/c you're changing from H7 to HID


Thanks teknodogg. Do you know where i can get vagcom/vcds


----------



## remyflvcko (Mar 18, 2015)

anyone know the step by step to do the vag/vcds to turn off drl, cold low beam/headlight diagnose, and turn on hid with shutter?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

remyflvcko said:


> Do you know where i can get vagcom/vcds


You can either buy the cable for $249 (Micro-Can) & you download the software for free:
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html

OR

Find someone else that has it & do the coding for you:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?oe=UTF8&ie=UTF8&msa=0&mid=zqc_KZFZSX1U.kKf9m2629peQ
or
http://www.maptive.com/ver3/VCDS_Locator
or 
Post up in the Regional Classifieds on here that you need VagCom help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5226-Regional-Classifieds


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

check Ebay / Amazon or Ross-Tech website if you want to pay full retail price

or if you're in the DFW area I can help shouldn't take more than 15mins


----------

